# Puppy color change



## NatalieCat (Apr 10, 2012)

I know as my puppy grows her colors will change. I really like the look of shepherds that are more black than tan or red. Katie is almost 4 months and is still very black in her face and back with most of her tan or red (i'm not sure which yet) on her chest and paws. I'm sure it's different from dog to dog, but about what age should her colors stop changing? 


Here's a picture so you can see what i mean


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

She looks like she will be a blanket black and tan. I love darker Shepherds, love her mask! (and HUGE ears!)


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

HOLY EARS BATMAN!!! :shocked: Those suckers are HUGE!!! LOL!!! (Not a bad thing, you've got a super duper cute puppy and those ears just add so much character!!)

I agree, looks like a blanket back.  What did her parents look like, that could give you a pretty good idea of what she'll look like as an adult.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

blanket back, my dog is 11 mos and really hasnt changed all that much from a puppy (just a little lighter on her face). some dogs change dramatically from puppyhood to adulthood. your puppy is very cute, love the ears


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

look at her parents....her pattern will end up more like theirs

Lee


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree with Lee, color can change literally overnight, and looking at the parents may give you more of an insight into the coat pattern....bitch stripe is one that is genetic and even a dark pup may end up pretty light, especially with a stripe down their back. Katie is adorable in this stage! Take lots of pics.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Mine is 9 months and she is still changing. She is losing the black and the tan is coming in.

The first picture is 13 weeks(lots of black), the second picture is about 6.5 months(the black is starting to fade), and the last picture is 8.5 months(this one you can see the black on the back legs fading)


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## NatalieCat (Apr 10, 2012)

Her father was very black like she is now and red. Her mother was a very light black and tan. The breeder I got her from felt that she would take after her dad, but you can never be sure


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

NatalieCat said:


> Her father was very black like she is now and red. Her mother was a very light black and tan. The breeder I got her from felt that she would take after her dad, but you can never be sure


I'm anxious to see what the final outcome on mine will be, but I get sad because she will be older when the change is complete. I want her to stay a puppy Just enjoy her, they grow up fast!!


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Very cute girl you've got. Her ears are HUGE! Our pup is very dark as well, she has started to develop more color on her head, chest, and tail in the last month or so. Ours will be a blanket black and tan as well, but how much color is hard to predict. In our case, her mother is black and tan with a good amount of color, but her father is solid black with lots of solid black, and bi-colors in his ancestry. I'm kind of expecting her to retain a lot of her black, but as you said, you never know.


----------



## maureen_mickel (Jul 17, 2011)

My GSD Celia is 1, and her colors STILL have not stopped changing! She was really dark as a puppy:


















and this is her now:



















and here are her parents (she is looking more like mom)










Her forheadis still loosing the black, and she is getting some "salt and pepper" on her back. So your puppies color can still change even after one, my friends long coat sheperd is still changing and sheis nearly 2. What a cute puppy you have! I wouldnt worry about it too much, just gowith the flow! Its fun to see and guess what will happen!


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

i have black/red saddleback,almost 1 year old.
she is still changing color - getting darker.


----------

